# Cwc



## Adam Bernstein

I'm a newbie here, so apologies for asking questions, but...

... are CWC watches really as good as they're cracked up to be?

I'm seriously thinking of buying either the "33073 GENERAL SERVICE WATCH ISSUE 2000 NEW" or "37815 CWC QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH". Is the price difference worth it? Just how water resistant are they? How reliable / accurate / well made are they?

Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## AlexR

None of the CWC watch except the Divers models are very water resistant.

Accurate,yes they are they are quartz,so better than mech in all aspects









They are only worth the cash,if you want one.They are military watches,if that's you thing then you should like them.

As for the standard CWC buy an older one,much nicer.Roy used to sell em,not sure if he still does.

Forgot to add.They are well made,in a chunky tool watch way.


----------



## JoT

Adam they are better made than the CWC "clones" that are flooding the market.

I agree with AlexR







..... if you are thinking of getting a General Service Watch a.k.a. "G10" look around for a used one, there are plenty of ex army and navy ones around I can point you in the right direction if you can't find one.

We had a huge debate about water resistance on the general forum a few days ago! The CWC chronograph and G10 should survive an occaisonal dunking but aren't suitable for use in water.

If you want a watch for water the CWC diver's watches are excellent.


----------



## AlexR

JoT said:


> Adam they are better made than the CWC "clones" that are flooding the market.
> 
> I agree with AlexR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... if you are thinking of getting a General Service Watch a.k.a. "G10" look around for a used one, there are plenty of ex army and navy ones around I can point you in the right direction if you can't find one.
> 
> We had a huge debate about water resistance on the general forum a few days ago! The CWC chronograph and G10 should survive an occaisonal dunking but aren't suitable for use in water.
> 
> If you want a watch for water the CWC diver's watches are excellent.


----------



## Adam Bernstein

AlexR said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam they are better made than the CWC "clones" that are flooding the market.
> 
> I agree with AlexR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... if you are thinking of getting a General Service Watch a.k.a. "G10" look around for a used one, there are plenty of ex army and navy ones around I can point you in the right direction if you can't find one.
> 
> We had a huge debate about water resistance on the general forum a few days ago! The CWC chronograph and G10 should survive an occaisonal dunking but aren't suitable for use in water.
> 
> If you want a watch for water the CWC diver's watches are excellent.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the quick responses. One more question, the G10's are appealing, especially the dated version. How are the Tritium / non-Tritium for luminosity? I've got an Omega Seamaster. Great watch, a little ostentatious but useless when dark despite luminous markings.

I'd certainly appreciate pointers for used G10's.

Adam


----------



## Adam Bernstein

Apologies, pressed submit twice


----------



## AlexR

The lume is never going to be as bright as your SM,due to the fact the markers and hands are smaller and thinner.

IMO,If you want a watch that glows like a mother in the dark,buy a Marathon or US military.


----------



## JoT

Adam Bernstein said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam they are better made than the CWC "clones" that are flooding the market.
> 
> I agree with AlexR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... if you are thinking of getting a General Service Watch a.k.a. "G10" look around for a used one, there are plenty of ex army and navy ones around I can point you in the right direction if you can't find one.
> 
> We had a huge debate about water resistance on the general forum a few days ago! The CWC chronograph and G10 should survive an occaisonal dunking but aren't suitable for use in water.
> 
> If you want a watch for water the CWC diver's watches are excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses. One more question, the G10's are appealing, especially the dated version. How are the Tritium / non-Tritium for luminosity? I've got an Omega Seamaster. Great watch, a little ostentatious but useless when dark despite luminous markings.
> 
> I'd certainly appreciate pointers for used G10's.
> 
> Adam
Click to expand...

I agree with Alex again







I will have to go and lie down









Tritium has a half life of about 10 years so the older the watch the less it glows.

I am guessing you have the "Bond" style Seamaster with the circular lume markers and skeleton hands ... the black version with full lume hands and baton markers glows real well.

If you want a water resistant tool watch that glows like a nuclear reactor in meltdown then something like a Traser, H3, Luminox, Marathon etc with GTLS lumination might be worth considering.


----------



## AlexR

Bloody hell John.We need to put a stop to this now


----------



## Adam Bernstein

Interesting what you say about the Lum of the Seamaster - you are right - it's the James Bond Seamaster. For me, it glows for a few minutes and then becomes useless as it becomes hard to tell the location of the hands etc. It's good, but inaccurate - might need a service as it loses 5 minutes a week.

One comment about a G10 etc, surely if they're for the military then they'd need to be waterproof - soldiers don't always stay on dry land - what about rivers etc?

Where can I pick up an old G10?

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## AlexR

They will survive a quick dunk,as I think Jot said,but no swimming in them.For that you need the diver.The chrono I would not even splash.No pilot is going to get wet,at least not intentionaly


----------



## Adam Bernstein

Thanks for the pointers. Is the 37815 CWC Quartz Chronograph a military issue item or a civilan lookalike? I see on the Silvermans website that there is a Quartz chronograph military watch, but it's for military contracts only. They seem similar.


----------



## JoT

Adam Bernstein said:


> Thanks for the pointers. Is the 37815 CWC Quartz Chronograph a military issue item or a civilan lookalike? I see on the Silvermans website that there is a Quartz chronograph military watch, but it's for military contracts only. They seem similar.


I don't think the 37815 chronograph has been issued to the military, not yet anyway.



Adam Bernstein said:


> Where can I pick up an old G10?


Anchor Supplies, Nottingham


----------



## Adam Bernstein

Thanks JoT - I had a look at Anchor Supplies and they've only got undated G10's. I need a dated watch.


----------



## JoT

Adam Bernstein said:


> Thanks JoT - I had a look at Anchor Supplies and they've only got undated G10's. I need a dated watch.


OK ... the non-tritium RAF G10's with date won't have hit the surplus stores yet .... new will probably be the only option.


----------



## Adam Bernstein

I bought the CWC Military Chronograph - lovely timekeeper. The Tritium is superb. It glows beautifully (especially so when the eyes are used to the darkness) - much better than my Omega Seamaster - and for sometime too.

Call me a gadget freak, but I think the timers work well, are simple to understand and are easy to view.

One question, I'm thinking about putting a quality leather strap on it - any ideas where I can source one? It needs to be open ended as the pins are fixed. I'm not keen on the designs on the RLT Sales website (unless the pictures don't do them justice).


----------



## Bob of Northallerton

I purchased a CWC 37815 from Silvermans and very much like the look of it as well as the functions. It is difficult to find a decent watch that will display hours lapsed this model displays: seconds, minutes and hours via the Start / Stop facility and all for a fair price. I think that should you purchase one you will enjoy it....and it is available to the general public.


----------



## macca52

AlexR said:


> None of the CWC watch except the Divers models are very water resistant.
> 
> Accurate,yes they are they are quartz,so better than mech in all aspects
> 
> They are only worth the cash,if you want one.They are military watches,if that's you thing then you should like them.
> 
> As for the standard CWC buy an older one,much nicer.Roy used to sell em,not sure if he still does.
> 
> Forgot to add.They are well made,in a chunky tool watch way.


cwc watches r water resistant i bath shawer swim in my g10


----------



## pg tips

macca52 said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the CWC watch except the Divers models are very water resistant.
> 
> Accurate,yes they are they are quartz,so better than mech in all aspects
> 
> They are only worth the cash,if you want one.They are military watches,if that's you thing then you should like them.
> 
> As for the standard CWC buy an older one,much nicer.Roy used to sell em,not sure if he still does.
> 
> Forgot to add.They are well made,in a chunky tool watch way.
> 
> 
> 
> cwc watches r water resistant i bath shawer swim in my g10
Click to expand...

Err it depends what you mean by "water resistant". you've been lucky, g10's are only rated 30M which in reality means they wont normally stand up to being moved rapidly in water such as swimming. We've had this discussion many many times


----------



## Verkitso

Are we allowed to mention T*m*f*ct*rs on here? Eddie does a great, updated version of the G10.


----------



## macca52

Adam Bernstein said:


> I'm a newbie here, so apologies for asking questions, but...
> 
> ... are CWC watches really as good as they're cracked up to be?
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of buying either the "33073 GENERAL SERVICE WATCH ISSUE 2000 NEW" or "37815 CWC QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH". Is the price difference worth it? Just how water resistant are they? How reliable / accurate / well made are they?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any comments.


100% water resistant if not tampered with very accurate


----------



## Steve's Dad

Don't want to p*** on anyone's crisps but I think Silverman's are having a laugh with their prices.

PRS seem much more substantial....when they have any.

IMHO that is


----------

